# Cortisol Manager



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

It says it reduces stress by lowering the stress hormone in your body. If DP comes about because of stress, then I can see why this would help. Has anyone tried this stuff?

http://www.healthdesigns.com/integrativ ... 2Bat%2BBay


----------



## JaoDP123 (Sep 3, 2005)

Has anyone tried this? I'm thinking about ordering some because it seems that the British journal of pharmacology has some evidence to support it.


----------



## Tanith (May 29, 2008)

Ye does this help with any symptoms of DP?

Also would there be any problems taking this aswell as St Johns Wart?


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

I think it would help because it lowers the stress hormone in your body. Since stress causes anxiety and anxiety causes dp, then it should help. Im going to try it when I get the money.


----------



## JaoDP123 (Sep 3, 2005)

I bought some relacore, which has the same effective ingredients as the stuff in the OP. I'll tell you how it goes.


----------



## Johnny Dep (Feb 8, 2009)

Its well known that cortisol makes it hard to add on muscle so if this stuff really works I figure the bodybuilders will be using it. And if they are not it prolly doesn't work because bodybuilders really do know their chemical enhancers.

Looking at the ingrediants it seems this is all stuff you could buy separately. One of the main ingrediants is L-theonine, which is found in ordinary tea.

Sodium 5 mg <1%**
Stress-Reducing Proprietary Blend? 250 mg *
ashwagandha (Withania somnifera) (Sensoril? brand) root and leaf extract standardized to contain 8% withanolides and L-theanine (Suntheanine? brand)
Cortisol-Reducing Proprietary Blend? 225 mg *
magnolia (Magnolia officinalis) bark extract standardized to contain 2% honokiol and 1% magnolol and epimedium (Epimedium koreanum) aerial part extract
Phosphatidylserine 50 mg *
*Daily Value (DV) not established.
**Based on 2000 calorie diet.


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

Tanith said:


> Also would there be any problems taking this aswell as St Johns Wart?


No, they shouldn't interact but you should ask a doctor or pharmacist if you have any doubts. But do not take St. Johns Wart while taking an SSRI, SNRI, tricyclic antidepressant or MAOI as it could greatly increase the risk of Serotonin Syndrome which is potentially fatal.
Also, if you are taking any prescriptions whatsoever always check with your pharmacist before taking herbal remedies. Even the most seemingly harmless herbs and extracts can interact with certain medications.
Disclaimer: I'm not a medical professional etc, etc. lol


----------

